# Where to buy a 67 engine



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

Can someone please tell me where I can go to buy a 67 GTO engine? Thanks for your help, my internet searches have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

I recently found out that my 67 GTO has a 73 GTO 400 ci engine block in it. It was rebuilt about 4 years ago, so I'm told. I bought the car under the impression it was matching numbers. This is confusing to me. Can someone explain what matching numbers really means and also, should I be appalled that I have a 73 engine? Someone please educate me.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

If you mean you were told it was numbers matching by the seller, then it was a lie. Numbers matching means the engine code on the PHS and the block are the same. There are several sources listed in other threads here or you can google it that show the codes for all the GTOs. There is a thread in this section: "GTO Vins, Data Plates, Engine Codes" that will help.

The bad part is you were lied to about the motor, so what else is not correct. If you do not already have PHS for the car, then you should get that.

Google Pontiac Historical and it will give the website/address where to get it.


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Have a 67 YS with 670 heads if in need . Send a pm with you exact details on the car / engine you have .


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

smac8876 said:


> I recently found out that my 67 GTO has a 73 GTO 400 ci engine block in it. It was rebuilt about 4 years ago, so I'm told. I bought the car under the impression it was matching numbers. This is confusing to me. Can someone explain what matching numbers really means and also, should I be appalled that I have a 73 engine? Someone please educate me.



If the car was presented and sold under the pretense of being "matching numbers" and the seller commanded a premium based on this I would say that is fraud. You may have some recourse here I would think. 

That said the 73 motor if it runs good would probably be better on todays gas. I guess it all boils down to why you bought the car and what you plan to do with it. If it is an investment then you didn't do your homework. If it is a toy and weekend cruiser you're fine.


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

ALKYGTO said:


> If the car was presented and sold under the pretense of being "matching numbers" and the seller commanded a premium based on this I would say that is fraud. You may have some recourse here I would think.
> 
> That said the 73 motor if it runs good would probably be better on todays gas. I guess *it all boils down to why you bought the car and what you plan to do with it. If it is an investment then you didn't do your homework. If it is a toy and weekend cruiser you're fine*.


Yea, this is my first classic car and I probably rushed into it, but I really fell in love with it. I did a little homework, but truthfully I bought this to enjoy and drive and definitely not for an investment. 

I really didn't even know or care what matching numbers was, but the people selling it made it sound like a big deal. I honestly think after talking to them about this issue, that they didn't even know it and are now helping me track down the restorer that sold them that lie in the first place. They never took the time to check like I did. 

Regardless, I'm upgrading everything from the CAM to the Suspension and when it's done it'll be a blast to drive anyways. 

Steve


----------



## smac8876 (Aug 17, 2013)

allpawl66 said:


> Have a 67 YS with 670 heads if in need . Send a pm with you exact details on the car / engine you have .


I appreciate your offer, but I'm just gonna stick with what I got.


----------



## Indetrucks (Apr 2, 2013)

My 67 GTO has a 70's block in it as well.
Doesn't bother me one bit.

Drive it and love it


----------

